

Why I Fired My Father From the Family Business - e1ven
http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/112437/why-i-fired-my-father-from-the-family-business

======
petercooper
Not _exactly_ the same but in an episode of Mixergy last week Gary Vaynerchuk
spilled the beans on how he let Corkd "go" because of tensions between him and
his father. So he sorta fired the business from the family, I guess. Worth a
listen.

